
Show HN: Bugfender – A State of the Art Remote Logger for Mobile Apps - znq
https://bugfender.com/
======
znq
Co-founder here. We've also written recently about the 3 years of Bugfender,
how we almost killed the product and how we managed to get now to over 10M
installs: [https://bugfender.com/blog/three-years-
bugfender-9-5m-users/](https://bugfender.com/blog/three-years-
bugfender-9-5m-users/)

------
franrull
Awesome design, congrats on this new stage of your project!!

